# Laptop under INR 50,000 from Dell or HP



## imuday (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy a laptop either from Dell or HP with a price tag (inclusive of all taxes) ranging between INR 40,000 to INR 50,000. All I want is a laptop which can give me a power-packed performance for college stuffs (e.g. web development, programming and all) and little bit of gaming. Looks of the laptop is secondary. 

If possible, kindly quote the URL of your source.


Thanks a lot


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

If you are good at bargaining then this HP laptop at 50K is complete VFM, or
Go for that HP's younger brother, this one

Consider this DELL laptop also.


----------



## farlaks (Jan 27, 2013)

which one is better for gaming this HP Pavilion G6-2203TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com or *www.compuindia.com/laptops/inspiron-laptops/inspiron-15-3420/new-inspiron-290.html which has better after sale service ?


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 27, 2013)

dont buy the dell 15 r, it has one of the weirdest design.. like an old fashioned and outdated laptop.. You may try hp pavillion dv4-5009tx..


----------



## baccilus (Jan 27, 2013)

The HP g6 is the best buy ATM AFAIK. I would avoid Dell laptops if I were you. Everyone I know who has Dell Laptop is facing build quality issues. The first thing to bonk off is their power adapter.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

farlaks said:


> which one is better for gaming this HP Pavilion G6-2203TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com or Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop - Value laptops from Dell which has better after sale service ?



that DELL laptop has ultrabook processor, means low performing processor to save battery life.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

Go for hp pavilion 2203tx


----------



## farlaks (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks..bdw which 1 has better after sale service?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 30, 2013)

farlaks said:


> Thanks..bdw which 1 has better after sale service?



Both dell and hp offer excellent after sales service.


----------



## imuday (Jan 30, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Both dell and hp offer excellent after sales service.



Even I was thinking about this thing from a few days. Months back I asked a (reliable and trust worthy) computer retailer the same question asking about the after sales service from both these houses. He pointed me to Dell for the better part and gave a negative for HP. Though I trust his words as I am among its old customers and I am till now satisfied with the quality system he gave me for somehow a fare price at the time of purchase, I am in little trouble deciding which one to choose from Dell 15R and HP Pavillion series' laptop which have been mentioned by all of you associated with my thread. Thanks for the response. It was really helpful and I'm expecting a reply from someone who is using either of these machines at present.


Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## farlaks (Jan 30, 2013)

Even I will buy within a week.so final words should I buy hp pavilion g6-2202tx or any other suggestions


----------



## Sarathi (Jan 31, 2013)

if u can extend ur budget to 57k go for dell inspiron 15r special edition . right now im using it and i can run all the demanding game in high setting with a decent fps . go for dell


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

farlaks said:


> Even I will buy within a week.so final words should I buy hp pavilion g6-2202tx or any other suggestions


How about HP2313AX?


----------



## farlaks (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually I want i5.  How about this HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com its permanent discontinued but I will get in stores will it be a problem?..i guess its similar to 2202tx just with win 7. Sorry for trouble !


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

farlaks said:


> Actually I want i5.  How about this HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com its permanent discontinued but I will get in stores will it be a problem?..i guess its similar to 2202tx just with win 7. Sorry for trouble !


Its good.


----------



## farlaks (Jan 31, 2013)

Since flipkart says its discontinued any prob if I buy or should I go with 2202tx?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

farlaks said:


> Since flipkart says its discontinued any prob if I buy or should I go with 2202tx?


No problem, you'll get full warranty.


----------



## imuday (Feb 1, 2013)

Sarathi said:


> if u can extend ur budget to 57k go for dell inspiron 15r special edition . right now im using it and i can run all the demanding game in high setting with a decent fps . go for dell



That's the problem dear! I have to go for a good laptop within 50k itself. Not more than that 



farlaks said:


> Since flipkart says its discontinued any prob if I buy or should I go with 2202tx?



I would say don't buy electronic goods online in case you have an easy access to any of the certified n genuine retailers of your laptop brand. Sometimes it really becomes painstaking to get expected service/response from them if you find your brand new electronic gadget faulty.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

imuday said:


> That's the problem dear! I have to go for a good laptop within 50k itself. Not more than that
> 
> 
> 
> *I would say don't buy electronic goods online in case you have an easy access to any of the certified n genuine retailers of your laptop brand. Sometimes it really becomes painstaking to get expected service/response from them if you find your brand new electronic gadget faulty.*


You are completely clueless aren't you? Flipkart sells exclusive laptops, yes, laptops that are not even released in the market.


----------



## imuday (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> You are completely clueless aren't you? Flipkart sells exclusive laptops, yes, laptops that are not even released in the market.



I don't know what point you want to make but let me clear it out, I was talking about "after-sales service" and not anything else from "Flipkart" or any other online store ok!! Hope you get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

imuday said:


> I don't know what point you want to make but let me clear it out, I was talking about "after-sales service" and not anything else from "Flipkart" or any other online store ok!! Hope you get what I'm trying to say.


So what does FK has to do with A.S.S? They also give accidental damage protection free for most HP Laptops, something that will cost you extra if you buy from local store.


----------

